# catching bait for offshore fishing



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

I usually catch some pin fish on the way and a few manhaden in the tide line ocasionally a few hard tails and the hit the ol reliable bait man.
just wondering if anyone can share some advice


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Spending time fetching bait will be the best thing you can do to improve your day.

Stock up on pinfish and croakers as much as possible. If you can get them the day before, even better. Spend time at the tide line, the Mass and the buoys. Look for schools in the summer.

Also, get bait while you're fishing. Drop smaller than average chicken rigs and try to match the hatch where you're fishing.

Good bait can't be beat.


----------



## Dilski (Oct 10, 2007)

Dont forget to sabiki cigar minnows for snapper!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bait*

You can also catch big hard tails trolling feather jigs up and down the tide line usually dosent take to long to put a couple of big ones in the well


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

my other problem is i only have a 10 gal livewell thinking of converting my other hatch to a livewell as well
it seems that when i mix the pins and hardtails with cigs, all the cigs die

my boat is a 18' century i also have a 48 quart cooler in front of the cc but worried if i put a kit on it, it will always leak out


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just 5200 the crap out of it and it shouldn't leak


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance but what exactly is the tide line?
is that where you can clearly see the waters meeting usually foamy and a brownish color?


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

"Just 5200 the crap out of it and it shouldn't leak" ,,,,, after you try duct tape,,,,Bawahahaha..the 2nd miracle cure to man


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Spending time fetching bait will be the best thing you can do to improve your day.
> 
> Stock up on pinfish and croakers as much as possible. If you can get them the day before, even better. Spend time at the tide line, the Mass and the buoys. Look for schools in the summer.
> 
> ...


 Good advice The key is keeping them alive between catching and using if you get them the day before. As for the same day, spend some time finding where you can catch the type of bait you want. In the spring, summer, and fall you should be able to catch all the bait you need.. Winter is a little harder. I normally get mine at the bouys or the Mass for the smaller baits. Inshore wreaks for bigger.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what exactly is the tide line?
> is that where you can clearly see the waters meeting usually foamy and a brownish color?


Several things give it away. It could be weeds, jellyfish, birds, or even a little difference in the surface ripple.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

big buck dan said:


> I usually catch some pin fish on the way and a few manhaden in the tide line ocasionally a few hard tails and the hit the ol reliable bait man.
> just wondering if anyone can share some advice


I have a love/hate relationship with live bait. I love to use it, but I hate spending the time getting it. The best thing to do is get it the night before. Put them in a cooler with an aerator. I usually go to a bridge and catch them with a double drop rig with squid. the first thing they do is crap in your cooler so change out the water before heading home.

Another thing I do is stop in a random spot offshore and drop down the same double drop rig with squid. More often than not I pick up squirrelfish. They aren't super hardy, but if I reel them up slowly they survive a little better.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Almost 2,900 people read this when I posted it about catching bait fish last year. 
This is how I do it... http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/sabiki-rigs-89676/


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

deersniper270 where do you usually try to catch your bait at? Im going to try your technique and see how i do
thanks


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> deersniper270 where do you usually try to catch your bait at? Im going to try your technique and see how i do
> thanks


We put in at Archie Glover and head toward the pass. When you get in the bay between 3 mile and the pass, we look for the tide line and the bait are usually to the left side like straight across from the big coast guard ships near the bank all the way to the fort pickens pier. If they aren't there we head towards the Mass. where there are usually tons of bait but a lot more boats so we try the first spot first. When you see the bait popping on top of the water, just cast over them and reel through them. Try it fast and try it at medium speed until you figure out what they like, but make sure its atleast a few inches under the water to a foot under and not on top or they won't hit it. Just have to figure out what dept they like. May take a few tries to get it right. We use a light action rod with braid so its still strong because if you get a full stringer it'll be heavy. 

I attached a pic to give you a general idea of where I'm talking about if my directions weren't clear. Goodluck!


----------



## cblaze (Jun 26, 2011)

How successful is a pinfish trap?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

cblaze said:


> How successful is a pinfish trap?


I used one last year with rarely any luck. Mostly small crabs. But if you have a dock or something and can check it regularly then I think you might do better. I think someone was stealing my bait because the trap was messed with evrytime. Just be careful because a lot of people I know have had them just out right stolen.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*pinfish trap*

i have had the most luck with them hanging them off a dock suspeded about two feet off thwe bottom. On the bottom they tend to catch alot of crabs.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

We load up on pinfish with the traps. Put it out the night before with some bait. Then hit the buoys on the way out with a sabiki. Usually pick up cigar minnows and hardtails. I always bring along frozen squid and frozen cigar minnows also.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

A1 on all above, practice with a cast net works too! But i have found its alot of fun to catch some good bait with sabiki rig, wife and kids love it!!


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Time consuming but worth it


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

What about a pinfish trap? I've heard by putting one out the night before works well, and you can get enough for the whole day.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I gets lots of pins in my trap during the summer.


----------

